# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS >  stan from argentina (estrombol)

## primowoof

This is an oil based stanozolol from Argentina (lab Fundacion).
The flip off looks like its fake....

Can you guys tell if it is fake?

----------


## Century

It's good!!!

----------


## Maryland-Mcl-Machine

bro I dont want to be running my mouth and tell that thats whack butsh*t from south America or veterinarian stuffthanks but now thanks I really dont know that stuff but if is real the presentation is very poor.

----------


## ajfina

presentation looks nlike crap r u kidding me bro **** that shit I will never ever shot that on me

----------


## ogistra

this shit look like children are playing in the back yard and make some stanozolol .....good man,,,dont doit shit to your self

----------


## jesse_james

> this shit look like children are playing in the back yard and make some stanozolol.....good man,,,dont doit shit to your self


LMAO I agree!

----------


## Maryland-Mcl-Machine

well seams liek i am not teh only one...lol

----------


## Century

here estrombol true:
(I hope that appear the photo)

----------


## ogistra

yeah...bur still...think that you need trou away this scam

----------

